# Stock Suggestions



## bbrown152 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys/gals. I'm trying to find some suggestions for some top level fish, all i have now are predominantly bottome dwelling. Color would be nice as well.

55 gallon, moderately planted, perfect parameters(tank is about 6 months)
2-medium angels
2-oto cats
1-red tailed shark
1-blue paradise 
2-dwarf honey guarami
1-pleco (small 3-5" variety, unsure of name)
1-dinosaur bichir 

I was thinking about maybe some neons or guppies for color, but i'm concerned they may get eaten..

Thanks!

Edit: I forgot to mention this tank is open top with 2wpg lighting, i keep the water level atleast 2" from the top to prevent jumping


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm wondering. Is your dinosaur birchir a dragon goby? I've seen them labelled that way. If so, it needs brackish water


----------



## bbrown152 (Nov 20, 2011)

No, it is a Senegal Bichir


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright, then I have no idea, lol. How big is it supposed to grow?


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

The senegal will eventually eat your dwarf gourami and oto cats.
He would absolutely no doubt eat any neons or guppies.

How large is it now?

They routinely get 12 inches give or take a few.
A 3 inch senegal can reach 8 inches in 2 to 4 months.
At 8 inches, he can easily eat multiple guppies, neons, and gulp down a 2 inch oto cat.

You might want to consider a marbled needlenose gar, for top water, but he will likely pick off the same fish the polypterus will.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

angels will eat the neons and other small tetras.


----------



## bbrown152 (Nov 20, 2011)

He is about 3 inches. I have another tank i can move the Dwarves to if it becomes necessary.


----------



## bbrown152 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, so the neons and guppies are out. I thought about hatchets, but they seem built to jump and since i have an open top, maybe should avoid...Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

most top-dwelling fish are jumpers. One of the reasons they live at the top is just so they can jump away from danger. If you had more well-behaved and smaller fish, I might recommend wrestling half-beaks...they're a livebearer, pretty cool too. I've only ever seen them once though, so you might have to look hard for them.


----------

